# Main > General Discussion >  costal formations

## TBF

Here is a little article i found on the internet.
It's about different types of costal formations. Might be interesting for some hobby-cartographers. Unfortunately the articel is in german, but its just one sheet and that sheet is full of pictures. So i'll just write down, what they show. (l->r, u->d)

http://images.zeit.de/wissen/2010-03...ik-kuesten.pdf

1. Gulf of Mexico
2.Delta of the Ganges
3. Maldive Islands
4.Croatian Coast
5.Pommerellen(Danzig)
6.Laptewsea(Siberia)
7.Ålandislands(Finland)
8.North-Frisian-Coast(i bet it is the german part, but it might be the danisch part as well)
9.Disko-Bay(Western Greenland)

----------

